# Great Taste No Pain - anyone tried it?



## streamsofstars (Nov 2, 2011)

Hello thereI have heard of a food combining system called Great Taste No Pain - has any one else heard of it, tried it or heard anything about it? All reviews I can find online seem to be from the provider which sets alarm bells ringing.I am feeling desperate having just come out of a hospital stay for stomach pains, where tests came back negative. Woke up today with severe pain and D again, and am grasping at straws for help with this.Great Taste No Pain makes huge claims to cure many digestive disorders. My sensible head is telling me if it's too good to be true, then it probably is, but my fragile state is tempting me to part with the cash and try it anyway in the chance that it will at least bring some relief.I am also looking at FODMAP books. In your experience(s) which brings better results - food combining or FODMAP?Thanks.


----------



## whiterose1713 (Feb 4, 2012)

I tried a food-combining method from Heather Von Vorous, I think the book was called Eating for IBS. It didn't work for me at all.2 weeks into the low-FODMAP diet I felt like a new person. No pain at all for days and days on end if I make sure I'm very careful. These are just my personal experiences but I do suggest seeing a dietician of some kind if you want to try low-FODMAP as it's quite complicated and can lead to malnutrition if you're not careful. It's definitely worth the effort, though, in my opinion.


----------



## streamsofstars (Nov 2, 2011)

whiterose1713 said:


> I tried a food-combining method from Heather Von Vorous, I think the book was called Eating for IBS. It didn't work for me at all.2 weeks into the low-FODMAP diet I felt like a new person. No pain at all for days and days on end if I make sure I'm very careful. These are just my personal experiences but I do suggest seeing a dietician of some kind if you want to try low-FODMAP as it's quite complicated and can lead to malnutrition if you're not careful. It's definitely worth the effort, though, in my opinion.


Hello Thanks for your reply. Glad to hear you are getting benefit from FODMAP. It does seem to get lots of positive results. I think I am putting off trying it as there are so many things that I love that are disallowed, but on the other hand if my symptoms don't improve drastically I will have to give it a go soon.


----------



## streamsofstars (Nov 2, 2011)

An update... I can't find any independent reviews of the Great Taste No Pain product, and also lots of SEO link farming websites such as roofing companies that are recommending it! So I think I will stay away from it. I have bought Kathryn Marsden's book on food combining, some quality Acidophilus probiotics and some Candida clear tablets. War has been declared on my stupid painful bowel!


----------



## BeeRitt (Jan 21, 2011)

never tried food combining but I've been on FODMAPs for a month now with good results. Different things work for different people, but I feel like anything is worth a try. For me, I'm so happy I tried the fodmap diet. good luck on your journey for relief..may it be a short journey!


----------



## whiterose1713 (Feb 4, 2012)

streamsofstars said:


> Hello Thanks for your reply. Glad to hear you are getting benefit from FODMAP. It does seem to get lots of positive results. I think I am putting off trying it as there are so many things that I love that are disallowed, but on the other hand if my symptoms don't improve drastically I will have to give it a go soon.


I felt the same way about low-FODMAP and read about it a while before I actually tried it at the urging of my doctor. It is sad to give all those things up at first but for me being pain-free is worth the sacrifice. At this point I hardly notice the loss and feel satisfied by my food overall but the adjustment took quite a while. I also cook a lot which makes a world of difference- you can hardly eat out at all on this plan unless you don't mind getting the same plain grilled chicken breast and plain baked potato every time. Cooking for yourself allows you to make things taste good that won't make you sick.Check out my blog for recipes and meal plans:http://www.happytummyhappylife.blogspot.com


----------

